# A nice brace of tuna -- Laguna Bay, Noosa 3April08



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Another beautiful day at Noosa today and of course Jaro and I just HAD to go out again.

We met at 0630-ish and launched into an ocean whose surface was being churned by schools of small mac tuna, some within casting distance of the beach. Jaro, who hasn't caught a lot of tuna from the yak, opted to have a go at the tuna schools while I headed for the reef, 4km away.

After a while Jaro paddles out to the reef too, mainly to proudly show me his first ever northern bluefin tuna. He'd caught it on his first cast, using a slug which was too large for the little mac tuna. Meanwhile, my results were ordinary -- I had paddled straight out to the reef, straight past the feeding schools of tuna in the hope of getting a snapper or sweetlip.










After a short while trying to tempt the snapper, Jaro, being still pumped up about his tuna decided that he'd try the tuna again and headed back in as the tuna were all working within about 1km of the beach. Just as I decided to head back in also I get a message that he's hooked up again. When we meet on the beach about an hour later he shows me a beautiful pair of nb tuna, the second one being a couple of kg bigger than the first.



















The extent of my fishing excitement for the day, despite 2 hours of drifting delectable soft plastics all over the reef, was hooking a probable sweetlip which succeeded in finding a cave on the reef from which I couldn't extract him.

As you can see, great conditions. Let's hope the mackerel show up soon -- obviously there's heaps of baitfish.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Thats a couple of nice fish there, I bet they go hard, I wanna get one now :lol:


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice fish boys.

It looks like you have to pick of the weather up there at the moment. It is absolutely blowing a gail down here on the South Coast. Shame you didn't have any luck with the bottom fish but it seem that all the action was on top. Well done again.

Butts...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thats it... I'm moving to Noosa.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

I don't think I would have had the will power to by-pass those rampaging tuna hordes in search of something else on the reef.....

I can just imagine how much fun tuna like that would be out of a kayak.

Awesome stuff!

Marty


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice to have shared the moment with a mate Kev.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Wooooo Hooooooo they would have been fun !!!


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Not 1, but 2 Longtails...    :shock: :shock:

What does Jaro paddle? It looks like a well set up kayak.
Congrats on a top session.

Dave


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice going Sunshiner.
What sort of lures was Jaro using?
I've had a couple of sessions this week off Mooloolaba using a variety of slugs in different colours & sizes but can only get mac tunas, they are alot of fun but I'd like to take something home to eat!!. Any advice?
Cheers G.O.F.


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

How sweet is that .... what fun to be had from a self-propelled piece of plastic ... :shock: 
you've just gota love sport-fishing from a yak with fish like that around 8) 
your turn Kev ;-) forget about those delectable table fish (half your luck) and get into them , "while the bite is on Sunshine" :lol:


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> What does Jaro paddle? It looks like a well set up kayak.
> Congrats on a top session.
> 
> Dave


 G'day Dave. He has a yellow Prowler and like most of us, his yak is a work in progress, and is well set up for our fishing situation.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

GOF said:


> Nice going Sunshiner.
> What sort of lures was Jaro using?
> I've had a couple of sessions this week off Mooloolaba using a variety of slugs in different colours & sizes but can only get mac tunas, they are alot of fun but I'd like to take something home to eat!!. Any advice?
> Cheers G.O.F.


G'day G.O.F. He was using slugs about 8cm long. Actually, I didn't expect him to get any hook-ups on the presumption that they were all very small mac tuna, but I was wrong (did I really say that?) and clearly there were some larger tuna hanging around the bait schools. Getting one on his first cast was the clincher, otherwise he may have given up. The bait fish were being harrassed just outside the very small break on Main Beach, just as they were with the spotties last week.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Awesome trip Kev and congrats to Jaro. Sounds like the conditions are great at the moment - here's hoping the macks make another appearance.


----------



## GOF (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Sunshiner - looks like I will have to try bigger slugs.
Some of the mac tuna I've been releasing have been quite solid fish (3-4kg) but some of the boils out there you just know that there are even better fish waiting to be caught (& eaten).
Will have to wait now for the winds to drop before trying again.
G.O.F.


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice work boys. Those NB Tuna will taste nice


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

great fish guys, you are into some good fish at the moment good to see you making the most of it.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Congrats boys another top effort, you guys certainly have that area well and truly sussed now :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Dave73 said:


> What does Jaro paddle? It looks like a well set up kayak.
> Dave


Hey Jaro how about a couple of pics of the rod storage on the yak. Looks like what i've been thinking of doing. I want some way of carrying them safely throught the surf.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Job there Jaro and nice photos and report Sunshiner 

Dave,

Looks like Jaro is on a Prowler, going on the ribs on the deck of the bow[and the drain plug]

Bluefin a couple of hundred meters off the beach.......oh I wish we had it so good down here, very nice.....sickenly nice :twisted: :lol: :lol: .....top of 12C here today....sigh...

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Very nice. Tuna from the kayak - awesome.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The dirty double - well done!!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Geez nice fish! How did Jaro say they went? Hard is my guess :shock:

JT


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Well done mate!

Hopefully ill be up there myself soon1

Angus


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Well done lads!!!!

I'm landing in Noosa Monday, please dont fish em out before I get there!

Cheers

Scott


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice fish boys. You guys are giving them a hiding up there at the moment. I havent been able to tempt the tuna with slugs or plastics. They were hitting trolled minnows at Caloundra on Thursday.


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

i hate your reports sunshiner....first it was killer spotties,now longtails    ....i drive all the way up from the gold coast...the next day...not even a fish the whole weekend !!!!....so it means the fish only eats a "locals" bait ???....thats all i can put it down to..ha..ha...good fish....but when i was out i was chucking 10 to 20 gram raiders into the bust ups...i did see some bigger smashes...so perhaps the larger raider is the go??


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

couta1 said:


> i hate your reports sunshiner....first it was killer spotties,now longtails    ....i drive all the way up from the gold coast...the next day...not even a fish the whole weekend !!!!....so it means the fish only eats a "locals" bait ???....thats all i can put it down to..ha..ha...good fish....but when i was out i was chucking 10 to 20 gram raiders into the bust ups...i did see some bigger smashes...so perhaps the larger raider is the go??


G'day couta, sorry you didn't connect with fish that weekend. There are reliable reports that spotties were around, still, on the Saturday you were there, and they were also around last Thursday but they were upstaged by the huge numbers of mac tuna, and the odd longtail/nbt.

Weather has now turned sour with strong SE winds, big swell and rain. Also it's cold. Had to rummage around last night to find some warm footwear to keep feet warm while watching TV.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

way to go there boys :lol: i have this wed,thurs,friday off and look at the weather wind and rain........ :twisted:


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

looks like those strond se are set in for a while...thats the fun of fishing...there one day hard to find the next i suppose...imagine we caught fish every day out every day...it would be no fun after a while


----------

